# Cinema flicker



## Brian G Turner (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't know about anyone else ehre, but one reason I'm not keen to go to the cinema is that the flickery picture can get really annoying.

Sometimes it seems that the flicker rate is just too darn slow, and it all becomes a series of pictures, rather than a continuous visual stream.

But especially annoying is the long sweeping camera shots - brillient on TV, but in the cinema the screen just smears to a flickering blurred mess.

Return of the King is out soon at cinema. But I'm asking myself whether I really want to sit through 3+ hours of flickering blurred projection - even more so as the extended special editions make the cinema releases seem cheap and nonsensical.

Perhaps I'll have to wait for digitial cinema?


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 9, 2003)

I've never noticed such a thing...maybe the theater you go to has bad projectors?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 9, 2003)

I've never experienced this either. Ever. Even in crummy old tent theatres. Maybe you should have your eyes checked? 

Perhaps your brain processes visual signals at a different rate than most of us? Hmmm...maybe you have the gift of second sight too, if you take the time to discover it...


----------



## Incognito (Dec 9, 2003)

Heh, I get it in most cinemas- we have 3 multiplexes with 3 miles - and it is surely quite noticable. Maybe it's just that others get more wrapped in the film? It's when I'm not dragged in that it's most obvious.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 9, 2003)

I've experienced this myself, usually if I sit too close to the screen.
Can be quite annoying if there's a lot of action.  Becomes more of a smear than a pan.  Guess my persistance of vision is too persistant.


----------



## mac1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I've experienced this myself, usually if I sit too close to the screen.
> Can be quite annoying if there's a lot of action. Becomes more of a smear than a pan. Guess my persistance of vision is too persistant.


I think Gnome is right. I noticed it considerably more than usual during the fast moving action sequences in The Two Towers, but I was quite near the screen. Usually I sit in the middle of the back row, the surround sound isn't as distinct, but the picture clarity and smoothness seem much more agreeable froma distance.

I get what your saying about the four disc DVD's being much better, but Lord of the Rings is something everyone really must see at the cinema. Imagine the Helms Deep battle in TT and multiply it by 10 times, thats what we are in store for with ROTK, I really can't image my little 32" tele doing the scale of that battle any true justice. What you need for that is a screen the size of a small house!


----------

